# im IE werden leere Bilder mit X gekennzeichnet



## hamid (21. Mrz 2011)

Hallo Freunde.

im IE werden DB Bilder die nicht existieren mit X gekennzeichnet aber im FireFox nicht. Wie kann ich das im IE abfangen? ICh dachte ein Border="0" würde ausreichen.

Andere Lösungen?

Danke


----------



## musiKk (21. Mrz 2011)

Keine nicht existierenden Bilder referenzieren?


----------



## brauner1990 (21. Mrz 2011)

Das ist nicht abzufangen.....Du kannst nur alternativ Texte angeben, und das X ist "in den IE" programmiert.


----------



## hamid (29. Mrz 2011)

muss doch abzufangen sein  

das problem ist das versucht wird ein foto zuladen und da manche user einträge keine bilder enthalten zeigt IE leeres feld an mit einem "X". 

Die frage ist wie ich sowas abfangen kann !?!


----------



## hyperion (29. Mrz 2011)

Ich würde sowas in die Richtung machen:


```
if user-bild = space;
  bild = /default.jpg;
endif;
```

Gruß hyperion


----------

